# My baby is pushing me away



## mamatobean (Apr 27, 2007)

My possibly autistic but have to get an evaluation child is pushing me away. Like rejecting hugs and kisses and being held and she wants to be by herself ALWAYS. Like she rejected nursing 6 TIMES yesterday. Im so sad.







Is it just me? Or she just going trhough a phase?


----------



## GatorNNP (May 17, 2004)

Is this your 2+ year old? My 17 monther is already starting to tell me to give her some space, but I think it is her personality. She is nursing and pushes my hands away if I try to hold her arms or legs or cuddle her up. She shows no other signs of autism, but it is hilarious. She is so stubborn. I would be worried if she wasn't exactly like me. I am not super touchy feely either.

Are there any other symptoms that concern you. Perhaps she is just doing some normal beginning to wean/nurse less behavior.


----------



## mamatobean (Apr 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GatorNNP* 
Is this your 2+ year old? My 17 monther is already starting to tell me to give her some space, but I think it is her personality. She is nursing and pushes my hands away if I try to hold her arms or legs or cuddle her up. She shows no other signs of autism, but it is hilarious. She is so stubborn. I would be worried if she wasn't exactly like me. I am not super touchy feely either.

Are there any other symptoms that concern you. Perhaps she is just doing some normal beginning to wean/nurse less behavior.

She is 2,yes. The other signs of autism she has are
Not making eye contacing
Wont respond to her name
Distances herself from other kids and adults
Extremely emotional
prefers to be by herself
continuesly lining things in a row several times a day


----------



## kaPOW! (Aug 15, 2006)

Hm. My toddler does those things too, but I'm not worried about him as far as autism goes. I guess it depends on overall vibe, as well.

For the pushing away, I've just been taking other opportunities to do extra touches. If he happens to be letting me put my arm around him for a book, for instance, I will also rub his hand or a bare patch of skin. If we're sitting in the car seat and he's distracted with something, I'll use that opportunity to massage a foot. Just to make up for lost contact during his pushy periods. Maybe that wouldn't work if your babe is ALWAYS sensitive.

Also, I don't know what your home situation is like, or your comfort level...Is there any way you could go topless? I haven't had to do this, but it's crossed my mind that if he ever went on a nursing strike I think it would be pretty effective for us, personally.


----------



## mamatobean (Apr 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maybeknott* 
Hm. My toddler does those things too, but I'm not worried about him as far as autism goes. I guess it depends on overall vibe, as well.

For the pushing away, I've just been taking other opportunities to do extra touches. If he happens to be letting me put my arm around him for a book, for instance, I will also rub his hand or a bare patch of skin. If we're sitting in the car seat and he's distracted with something, I'll use that opportunity to massage a foot. Just to make up for lost contact during his pushy periods. Maybe that wouldn't work if your babe is ALWAYS sensitive.

Also, I don't know what your home situation is like, or your comfort level...Is there any way you could go topless? I haven't had to do this, but it's crossed my mind that if he ever went on a nursing strike I think it would be pretty effective for us, personally.










Thanks for the advice. I guess I could go topless! LOL


----------



## kaPOW! (Aug 15, 2006)




----------

